# Can't wait for summer



## blazeno.8 (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 2, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Jan 2, 2008)

really pretty look and nice tut


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 2, 2008)

great tutorial!  i especially like the idea about the eye kohl...I have a physician's formula one laying around somewhere and never got use out of it...but now I know what I can use it for. thanks!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 2, 2008)

^^ Just be sure to check it for how blendable it is.  I know that with other khols in this brand, I have to use a pencil brush to take it out of the tube instead of applying directly with the wand.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 2, 2008)

This was great!  Thanks


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 2, 2008)

pretty! thanks for the tut!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow very very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for this!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 3, 2008)

woowww... perfect.. i love it, super


----------



## psychotickitty (Jan 5, 2008)

Fabulous tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your glasses are very cute btw


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 5, 2008)

That is a very hot look, that blue liner as shadow is amazing.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *psychotickitty* 

 
_Fabulous tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your glasses are very cute btw_

 
Thanks!  When I first saw them, I knew I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

awesome. i love this!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 7, 2008)

very pretty, thank you!


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

very cute


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 27, 2008)

I love this!


----------



## cattykitty (Jan 27, 2008)

Sexy!


----------

